# What's Next Canada?



## TxBuilder (Feb 23, 2010)

I think it's time for another installment in our cultural exchange program I like to call "What's next Canada?"

So Canada, What's on the Horizon that's different from us Down her in the States?

How was Valentines Day? Does it exist in Canada?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 23, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> How was Valentines Day? Does it exist in Canada?



Well you know how they yell weens of the hollow? On Valentines Day they actually shoot real arrows at their valentine sweethearts. If you are out on the street on feb 14 you are fair game. Or maybe they hit you with a club...no thats seals I think...


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 23, 2010)

no, no wait i know this one...uhm..why is that seal holdin a club?

Some of the interesting holidays in January are Happy Mew Year for Cats Day, Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day, Thomas Crapper Day, Squirrel Appreciation Day, and Penguin Awareness Day.

Dump Your Significant Jerk Day, Weather Person's Day, Be Electrific Day, and Ferris Wheel Day are some weird observances of February.

In the month of March come Pig Day, Panic Day, Unique Names Day, National Children's Crafts Day, and Act Happy Day.

Weird holidays in April include Sorry Charlie Day, Blame Someone Else Day, Pecan Day, and Tweed Day.

Save the Rhino Day, Paranormal Day, and Kite Day are some of the weird holidays celebrated in the month of May.

Hug Your Cat Day, and Take Your Dog to Work Day come in June.

Weird holidays of July are I Forgot Day, Canada Day, and Country Music Day.

Sister's Day, Happiness Happens Day, and Professional Speakers Day are some August daily observances.

Labor Day and International Literacy Day are some in September.

Devil's Night, Internet Day, and Mother-in-Law Day come in October.

Among the weird holidays celebrated in November are All Hallows or All Saints Day, National Family Literacy Day, and Sadie Hawkins Day.

Coats for Kids Day, Special Education Day, and National Dice Day fall in December.

Bonza Bottler Day is a kind of fun holiday, which happens every month when a day and month coincide.

Gaata get sum bubble wrap.....


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, Valentines Day is celebrated on February 14 here in Canada just as it is in the US.  Ditto for Ground Hog day on February 2.

Here in Manitoba we had a civic holiday on Monday, February 15th, which is designated as Louis Riel Day.  He was a Metis leader that tried to start a rebellion against the Canadian government back in the 1800's and was hung for treason.  Now, he's celebrated as a great Metis leader who was eliminated just because he stood in the way of Confederation.  Basically, he wanted the Government of Canada to set aside a separate province just for the native people in the new country of Canada that was being contemplated, and the leaders of the time didn't think that was such a good idea.  So they hung him to shut him up.

But, as time changed people's minds, in 1971, to mark the 100th Anniversary of Manitoba becoming a part of Canada, the Government of Manitoba commissioned a statue of Louis Riel to be made by two Manitoba artists who happened to be metis themselves.  Good thing, cuz the monstrosity they made had everyone thinking: "WTF?"

And, here it is:







They used their "artistic freedom" to depict Loius Riel's "tortured mind" by making is body distorted and contorted, and they made the statue anatomically correct, which also caused a bit of a stir:






And, so, shortly after the statue was unveiled, the Manitoba Government enhanced public enjoyment of the statue by adding a wind screen:






... so that you really can't see it except from a boat on the river.

In 1996 the Manitoba Government commissioned another statue of Louis Riel, but this time they told the artist what it was gonna look like, and we got this:






This time, the artist presumed that Louis Riel wore clothing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 24, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> no, no wait i know this one...uhm..why is that seal holdin a club?
> 
> Devil's Night, Internet Day, and *Mother-in-Law Day come in October*.



TX, I think this one was set up specially for you:rofl:


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 25, 2010)

Nestor: Amazing. In America nudity in public would have been frowned on to the point where it wouldn't have happened. That statue is just ugly though. Is Metis still a popular movement?


oldog: she's getting better he's getting worse. My misses i actually going to the big city Saturday while I sit at home and contemplate. I'm not sure what yet, but I will be in deep contemplation.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 25, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> My misses i actually going to the big city Saturday while I sit at home and contemplate. I'm not sure what yet, but I will be in deep contemplation.




...2 cups of coffee, 15 mins and the sports page usually ends the _contemplation_ at my house.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 26, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> ...2 cups of coffee, 15 mins and the sports page usually ends the _contemplation_ at my house.




Six cups of Coffee and some Matte' usually help me. But then I think were not talking about the same thing.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 26, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Nestor: Amazing. In America nudity in public would have been frowned on to the point where it wouldn't have happened.



Yeah.  I, for one, can see the good sense in having Honest Abe depicted as being fully clothed while sitting in his chair in the Lincoln Memorial.  I think if someone would use their artistic freedom to sculpt him in the buff, and make him anatomically correct to boot, there'd be a bit of a stir in Washington too.  Somehow, that's just not the way Abe Lincoln should be remembered.

Word is that the artists that sculpted that original Louis Riel statue were wanting to show his virility by equipping him with a full erection, but they chickened out.  Probably a good thing, too.

I think that whole "modern art" business is crap.  If I can't understand what an artist is trying to tell me by looking at his sketch, picture, sculpture or whatever, then I'm probably not very interested in anything he has to say anyway.  I think the ability to draw, paint or sculpt something so that it looks alive and realistic the way it would in reality is true art.  That is, the ability to draw a flower that looks like a flower takes more talent than someone drawing "their impression of a flower", which may look nothing at all like a flower.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 26, 2010)

Nestor, art is all about impressions..and your interest in what you are seeing,...It's all in the eye's of the beerholder.:beer:

I don't drink, so I can't stand art....unless it is beautiful.:rofl:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 26, 2010)

To my artistic palate, the above painting is simply "better" than the one below.  It's simply "more elegantly simple".  It's more interesting.  It's pastel colours have a calming effect.  The one below is annoying to look at.  It looks like it was done by a 7 year old.






The top one was done by an elephant named "Sri Siam".

The bottom one was done by some dude named Marek Petryk, an artist.

I think the elephant has potential.

The Elephant Art Gallery - Authentic & Inspiring Paintings by Elephants
Abstract Paintings by Marek Petryk


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 26, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> I don't drink, so I can't stand art....unless it is beautiful.:rofl:



This statement is really bothersome. Anyone with all your hats and that silly accordion must surely imbibe on occasion.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 26, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> This statement is really bothersome. Anyone with all your hats and that silly accordion must surely imbibe on occasion.



If it bothers you, then you must have understood it better than me.

If I don't understand something that's said, I don't spend a lotta time trying to figure it out.  I figure if it doesn't mean anything, then whomever said it probably never meant for it to mean anything.

It's exactly the same thing with art.  If I can't understand it, then I figure whomever made it didn't mean for it to be understood.  So I don't waste time trying to figure it out.

That's how I look at modern art.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sorry you misunderstood.  I said the dog had a green coat in the bathroom...and it had nothing to do with the accordian.

I was having a moment of spammer from somewheres else.,,therin lies the confusion.

And Nestor, certainly you kid when you say you do not read things to understand them better,even when they make no sense, that is simply not in your nature.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 27, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> I'm sorry you misunderstood.  I said the dog had a green coat in the bathroom...and it had nothing to do with the accordian.
> D



Ohhh, now I understand. I will sleep better tonight for sure


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 27, 2010)

> And Nestor, certainly you kid when you say you do not read things to understand them better,even when they make no sense, that is simply not in your nature.



If I read something, and I figure it would make sense if I read it more carefully, then that's exactly what I do... read it over again more carefully.

But, if I read something like this:

Purple haze all in my brain 
Lately things just don't seem the same 
Actin' funny, but I don't know why 
'Scuse me while I kiss the sky 

Purple haze all around 
Don't know if I'm comin' up or down 
Am I happy or in misery? 
Whatever it is, that girl put a spell on me 

Help me help me 
Oh no no... no 

Well, then I just kinda move on to something else.
Reading that more carefully a second time won't do no good.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 1, 2010)

Wait are you saying Hendrix doesn't make sense?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 1, 2010)

Those lyrics only make sense if you're as high on LSD when you hear them as Hendrix was when he wrote them.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Those lyrics only make sense if you're as high on LSD when you hear them as Hendrix was when he wrote them.



Next i guess you will tell us that the Beatles song_* Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds*_ wasn't about a girl who worked in a jewelry store...


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 1, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Those lyrics only make sense if you're as high on LSD when you hear them as Hendrix was when he wrote them.



He's talking about smoking Marijauna.



oldog/newtrick said:


> Next i guess you will tell us that the Beatles song_* Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds*_ wasn't about a girl who worked in a jewelry store...



No it was about a picture drawn by Lennon's first child and Written by McCartney while they were all on LSD. See it's not about LSD. 

Although...


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm guessin.." the girl with kalidescope eyes" gives something away about the song.

What's next for Canada....?   Spring. well...mud season...then spring.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 1, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> He's talking about smoking Marijauna.



It can be either pot or LSD.
From Wikipedia:
Purple Haze - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Lyrics
"I dream a lot and I put a lot of my dreams down as songs," he (Hendrix) said in a 1969 interview with the New Musical Express, "I wrote one called 'First Around the Corner' and another called 'The Purple Haze,' which was all about a dream I had that I was walking under the sea."[5] The term "purple haze" has been used to refer to LSD, due to the form sold by Sandoz, called Delysid, which came in purple capsules. Furthermore, Purple Haze is a particular strand of marijuana noted for its 'purple' appearance, therefore this is the most credible reference as 'kissing the sky' means 'to get high'.[6][7] as well as a street drug manufactured by Owsley Stanley.[8]

I guess it's possible to argue that "Purple Haze" is a kind of pot or the colour of the smoke from smoking pot, but from the lyrics that go:

"Help me help me
Oh no no... no"

it's safe to presume he's supposedly halucinating about something scary or dangerous, and I don't think there's any strain of pot that'll make you halucinate.

It makes more sense to me that Purple Haze refers to the purple LSD capsules cuz of those lyrics.  If Jimi Hendrix wrote a song about smoking pot that says that he was halucinating cuz he was high on pot, people would seriously wonder if Jimi Hendrix ever smoked pot.  Hendrix would know that you don't halucinate on pot, so he wouldn't do that.  It would make him look like he didn't know what he was talking about when it came to drugs.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 1, 2010)

I wonder if he ever took NyQuil? Thats some crazy... eehhh stuff


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't take it I freak out.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 2, 2010)

I think if a person took enough different drugs, including Nyquil, Aspirin, eye drops and non-dairy creamer, if they lit a cigarette there's a good chance they could explode.

I wonder if they sell personal explosion insurance to cover third party liability in case you exploded in a crowded place, like an elevator.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm going to say no. But SHC is very real. 

Spontaneous human combustion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 3, 2010)

I've heard of that too.

I'm just wondering about Spontaneous Human Explosion.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 4, 2010)

If one is real the other must be. It must...


----------

